# First game ever played?



## SL92 (Sep 10, 2008)

Although I must have been playing games since I was born, the first I can remember playing is NHL '94 for the Genesis. Amazing game. Among the first few I've played are the Genesis Sonics, Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure, Road Rash, and Pokemon Blue.

How about you all?


----------



## Melee201 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really remember what my first video game was, but I do remember the first N64 game I played: Mario Kart.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 10, 2008)

I really have no idea...

Probably Pokemon Red or something like that. It took me a while to really become a "gamer".


----------



## Micah (Sep 10, 2008)

Animal Crossing and Backyard Football.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gengar: I was hooked on gaming from almost the moment I started, and I think TwilightKing influenced me a bit. Koehler, why did you start so late?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's see... I vaguely remember playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Genesis) at my uncle's house when I was like 2 or something.  Super Mario 64 was the first game I owned, though -- at age 4, I believe...


----------



## JJH (Sep 11, 2008)

I got Pokemon Yellow, Pac Man, and a Gameboy Color for Christmas when I was 8. That was my first excursion into video gaming, and Pokemon Yellow still holds a place in my heart as my first (and one of my favorite) video game.


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 11, 2008)

It remember playing a SNES, but can't recall what I played first. It was either LoZ:ALttP or Cool Spot.


----------



## Micah (Sep 11, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Gengar: I was hooked on gaming from almost the moment I started, and I think TwilightKing influenced me a bit. Koehler, why did you start so late?[/quote]Nobody in my family was a gamer so I just never got into that kind of stuff until my parents bought me and my brother a GCN one day. I was hooked from then on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2008)

Probably Super Mario World for the SNES. THen I was hooked.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha wow this brings back some memory's... I would have to say the first game I ever played was Hardball 95 for the PC... dang I can't believe I remember that! 2nd game was Mario Kart for the NES.


----------



## Zephent (Oct 1, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Probably Super Mario World for the SNES. THen I was hooked.


Same here, my Dad got an SNES when they were practically brand-new for my family, of course, the SNES would come to be known as mine in little-to-no-time


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't remember, but it would have been on the NES... probably Super Mario Bros. or Duck Hunt


----------



## The Chameleon (Oct 6, 2008)

Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Oct 6, 2008)

First game I ever played was Super Mario All-Stars. The first one I owned though was Super Mario World.


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

Crash Bandicoot 2.

<3 Crash


----------



## MygL (Dec 27, 2008)

the legend of zelda ocarina of time  YESSS!!!!!


----------



## Roel (Dec 27, 2008)

I really don't know. I think mario or pok


----------



## KK Rider (Dec 27, 2008)

The first game I ever played was Lylat Wars! (Starfox 64)





Heck yeah! Do a barrel roll, n00bs!!!





sorry, i got a bit excited... :O


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

The first game i ever played was Pokemon Blue Version. There was this kid at the airport playing one, and I asked if i could try, and he let me play it for the next hour xD
The first game i owned was Pokemon Gold Version...good times....good times....


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 27, 2008)

First Game Owned: Mario 64
First Game Played: Super Mario World

Great memories. Super mario 64 still works like a charm.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2008)

My first game was Samurai Showdown for the Sega Genesis. I still play it occasionally.


----------



## Erica (Dec 27, 2008)

Super Mario.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mario Kart 64


----------



## Austin30 (Dec 27, 2008)

Super Mario Bros. for the NES
Sonic the hedgehog dont know what system
Pokemon Red for gameboy color


----------



## Pachein (Dec 28, 2008)

i got a gameboy colour, like the week after they came out lol, with Tweety's High Flying Adventure and Harry Potter And The Sorceror's Stone. I loved Tweety's high flying, and i still go on it today...

And The Harry Potter Game... So hard to beat! lol it's near enough impossible!


----------



## Frazzleberry (Dec 29, 2008)

First System: SNES
First Game I Remember Playing:Super Mario All Stars
First Game That became my favorite: A Link to The Past


----------



## TommyKoopa (Dec 29, 2008)

Super Mario 64 was the first game I played. Even if I couldn't get the first star. But Pokemon Blue was what hooked me.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

super mario world XD


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> super mario world XD


Woah, That was my first game as well.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stalkin meh


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 31, 2008)

super mario land for the game boy!!!!!


----------



## Makieo (Dec 31, 2008)

One of the SMB on the NES  I think or I could have been Super Mario 64.


----------



## kordol (Dec 31, 2008)

donkey kong country for snes


----------



## Ziken (Dec 31, 2008)

probably super mario world. x3 
or sonic on the sega handheld..
either way, ;DD


----------



## Tuck (Dec 31, 2008)

Mario Kart 64 Or Super Mario 64. Both great video games.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

i have no idea....probably one of the mario games or excitebikes.....maybe freddy kueger  im not totally sure


----------



## Aaron (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol i think the first game I've ever played was the game where Mario had to save princess Peach from D.K.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

I can remember the first N64 game but not my first first game ever played.
Anyways, the first N64 game I played was Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 
Best game EVER!!!!


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

well let me think i remember playing punchout on the nes lol i always got my ass beat in it though once i got to bald bull man that game was fun


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Super Mario World on the SNES, which was, of course, my first system too!


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

man super mario world was a pretty sweet game


----------



## pielover6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]Gengar: I was hooked on gaming from almost the moment I started, and I think TwilightKing influenced me a bit. Koehler, why did you start so late?


Nobody in my family was a gamer so I just never got into that kind of stuff until my parents bought me and my brother a GCN one day. I was hooked from then on.[/quote]same except i started at age 6 and had a N64 >.<


----------



## MGMT (Jan 2, 2009)

I was really little so I don't remember what system, I just know it was boxing.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

The first game i ever played was when i was eight, it was mario kart 64


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2009)

The first game I ever played.....[that's far back but I think it would have to be....] AC.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think Sonic 3 might have been my first game but I could be wrong it was either Sonic or Mario 64 I love both games though.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 15, 2009)

Sonic 2. So fun.


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol i dont know but i know it was on either nintendo 64 or gameboy color


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 16, 2009)

Mario Kart 64...
Yeah.... I didn't get my first game system till I was like 6.


----------



## scrunch (Jan 16, 2009)

My first game would probably be pokemon red as well...


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 26, 2009)

Either Banjo-Kazooie or DK64, I still love them today.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jan 26, 2009)

my first was pong on the atari, i was probably 4


----------



## Tyrai (Jan 27, 2009)

The first game I remember playing was a Simpsons game of the NES. I loved that console, then it broke. T~T


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 27, 2009)

The first Super Mario Bros. game on the NES. My grandma had it and I used to play it as a wee one. =D


----------



## Muse (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not even sure. Probably one of the early Mortal Kombat games.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine was probably Super Mario Bros. if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 3, 2009)

My first one was Super Mario Bros. 3! It forever changed my life. =)


----------



## John102 (Feb 4, 2009)

pokemon red, i think.Not entirely sure though.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 4, 2009)

my first video game i ever played was sonic the hedgehog 2 for sega genesis. that game was like... 24 flavors of awesome. it was amazing to me, and that's where it all began, lol. after that i had began playing some pool game and another called green dog. it was about some surfer skateboarding guy... sega genesis <3


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm the first game I ever played would probably have to be Mario on the original nintendo.


----------



## Near (Feb 5, 2009)

For me it was; Pokemon Blue, Star Wars Pod racers and Mario Party 2.


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 5, 2009)

well probably the n 64. I luved zelda the ocarina of time and beat the game wen i was 5 years old! =^.^=


----------



## RocketMeowth (Feb 5, 2009)

The first game I ever played was in third grade. A friend had Pokemon Blue for his Gameboy and he left me play it. 

My first capture was a Meowth, starting up my love for him. XD 

=^^= Nya


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

mysims kingdom for wii


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2009)

Galaga. I was 2 and my dad was holding me up while I played.


----------



## Cabal (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the first game I've ever played was Command and Conquer: Tiberium Sun...


----------



## Carlos (Feb 5, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. 3 for NES


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 5, 2009)

Mario Kart 64...

I admit that I didn't even know about video games really until I was 6 years old..

yes, sad, sad... xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the first game I played was Super Mario 64 when I was 3. It was either that or Glover.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 5, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. for the NES

pretty much everyone's first

it's also the first game I ever beat completely


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 5, 2009)

it was super mario bros. 1 for nes and duckhunt my first games


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 5, 2009)

i think my game was called bugsy???


----------



## Biochao (Feb 6, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2... Best game EVAR.


----------



## Rene (Feb 11, 2009)

Kirby's adventure i think it's called, it was for the NES


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 11, 2009)

1st game I ever played was Super Mario Bros 2 for the NES
 I loved it


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

After I played Super Mario Kart for the SNES, I was bought! XD


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 19, 2009)

Super Mario 64 or Super MArio Bros


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 9, 2009)

My first game to play was a Pc game and it was The clue finders.. :veryhappy:


----------



## lilypad (Mar 10, 2009)

I remember in 1st grade (1999?) I got the game boy color in purple and super mario bros. game with it. So that was the first game I ever played. Second was pokemon blue version.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I really have no idea...
> 
> Probably Pokemon Red or something like that. It took me a while to really become a "gamer".


same.and im still not a bigtime gamer.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 10, 2009)

well i think it was a sonic game for the sega genesis
or LoZ: OoT for the N64


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> well i think it was a sonic game for the sega genesis
> or LoZ: OoT for the N64


off topic: techno, did you ever make your hair into that you crazy style that your friends had?

oh and i think my first game was this really old mario game on the gameboy.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 10, 2009)

mario kart dd 
i was in kindergarden when i got my gc 4 xmas


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 10, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> mario kart dd
> i was in kindergarden when i got my gc 4 xmas


You must be young 0.o .


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 10, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol also off topic: no not yet...im gonna dye it black...but before i dye it im gonna trim it cuz i have split ends, and if i dye my hair with split ends it will look like i have a bad case of dandruff
D=


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 10, 2009)

the first game i played that i actually owned was pokemon saphire, my friend got me into pokemon games and then ya thats basically what happened


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow I can't remember mine...I think it was the original super mario bros...


----------



## pippy1 (Mar 21, 2009)

i cant really remember what the 1st game i played was but i thing it was the sims


----------



## bud (Mar 21, 2009)

my first game i played was Super Mario Bros 3. It was my only video game I had until 2002


----------



## Earth (Mar 21, 2009)

i think my first game was...on the gameboy colour, either pokemon yellow XD or a super mario one


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

As I child my parents had me on that Humongous Entertainment (more like humongous regurgitation) crap. The first _real_ game I played was Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> mysims kingdom for wii


wow
wait mine  was actually barbie genie bottle fo game boy couor


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wait it was barbie genie bottel for the game boy color
i was like 2.5....
im 10 now


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> mysims kingdom for wii


that was the last game ive ever beaten


----------



## child911 (Mar 24, 2009)

First game I ever played was pokmon yellow! ^_^


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 25, 2009)

honestly i dont remember.id have to say Oot, Mario64, or paper mario


i think it might have been a SNES game but i dont rememebr which one


i was playin games since i can remember.


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 25, 2009)

PONG! for gameboy colour


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 25, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for the Sega Genesis.


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 25, 2009)

The first games I played were Mario64 and Mario Party for the N64, that was when I first got into Nintendo.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

LoZ: OoT


----------



## Joe (Mar 27, 2009)

Them Park World for PC.


----------



## blueturbo (Mar 27, 2009)

Despite my Nintendo obsession my first game was crash bandicoot 2


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 27, 2009)

sonic adventure 2 battle for gamecube. ahhh, the good times.


----------



## Nic (Mar 27, 2009)

3
0
3
303
0303
3101
3232

Mario Kart 64 was my game.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2009)

I cant remember what my first game was but the first game i remember beating is the legend of zelda (the first zelda game) for NES.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol i think it was the smurfs for game boy color...

good times


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

Super Mario World for the SNES.

What got me into Video Games? Sly Cooper for the PS2.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

First Video Game I Ever played was "BUG!"

I still have it too, and it's loads of fun.  & I still can't beat it either... >_<


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tomb Raider XD I'm serious, my brother let me play it when I was, like, 4.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 30, 2009)

I played Sonic, for the genesis i think. I cant remember. I was little. I also played castlevania at my cousins house, but the monsters scared me. >.<


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2009)

Teh first game I got introduced to....is.......*Ocarina of time*, I'm happy that is teh first game I played XDDD
Zelda fan here xD


----------



## Abdelogu (Mar 30, 2009)

the first game i ever play is super metroid snes


----------



## Laeric (Apr 4, 2009)

Rocky's Boots for the pc waaaay back in the day, good times. (google it)
First console: Godzilla for the nes.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

uh... I think it was the mulan movie tie in on my gb


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 4, 2009)

Street Fighter for Sega Genesis. E. HONDA FTW.


----------

